# my new motorhome



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

The £1.2million motorhome with a state-of-the-art kitchen, luxury entertainment system... and undercarriage storage for a supercar
Motorhome kitted out with supercar storage

The Volkner Mobil Performance Bus (pictured) is a 40ft long palace on wheels which offers total luxury for the more discerning camper. It features a hidden 'garage' tucked between the front and rear wheels which is designed to accommodate a low-slung sports car such as a Ferrari or Lamborghini. At the touch of a button a panel on the side of the vehicle opens and the cargo floor drops to the ground, allowing a car to be loaded. This makes the Performance Bus the ultimate touring vehicle for petrolheads rock stars like Eric Clapton and Rod Stewart. The vehicle has been wowing crowds at this month's Caravan Salon in Dusseldorf, Germany.

Comments (253)
Videos
forgot the picsThe £1.2million motorhome with a state-of-the-art kitchen, luxury entertainment system… and storage for a supercar

Luxury bus boasts special 'garage' so owner can store supercar for use on trips
Buyers can choose the state-of-the-art fixtures and fittings they want to customise their vehicle
Prices for the bus start at around £750,000 and rise to about £1.2 million
Orders have been received from wealthy buyers around the world

PUBLISHED: 16:56, 21 September 2012 | UPDATED: 11:51, 22 September 2012

Comments (253)
Share

This £1.2 million motorhome has been dubbed the world's ultimate camper van - thanks to a secret compartment which has room for a supercar.

The Volkner Mobil Performance Bus is a 40ft long palace on wheels which offers total luxury for the more discerning traveller.

It features a hidden 'garage' tucked between the front and rear wheels which is designed to accommodate a low-slung sports car such as a Ferrari or Lamborghini.

Scroll down for video
Space: The luxury Volkner motorhome (pictured) has a special 'hidden garage' underneath it in which wealthy owners can store a sports car

Space: The luxury Volkner motorhome (pictured) has a special 'hidden garage' underneath it in which wealthy owners can store a sports car
Technology: The door to the compartment comes open at the press of a button

Technology: The door to the compartment comes open at the press of a button allowing the owner to access the car, or store it away, with ease

Luxury: Buyers can order the sumptuous interior of their choice. This one's bedroom (pictured) features a wide screen television

Luxury: Buyers can order the sumptuous interior of their choice. This one's bedroom (pictured) features a wide screen television
Stylish living: This bus boasts a slick white kitchen area with a large fridge freezer with plenty of room to store a range of expensive food and drinks

Stylish living: This bus boasts a slick white kitchen area with a large fridge freezer with plenty of room to store a range of expensive food and drinks

At the touch of a button a panel on the side of the vehicle opens and the cargo floor drops to the ground, allowing a car to be loaded.

This makes the Performance Bus the ultimate touring vehicle for petrolheads rock stars like Eric Clapton and Rod Stewart.

The vehicle has been wowing crowds at this month's Caravan Salon in Dusseldorf, Germany.

More...

Billionaire's paradise: Another Manhattan co-op goes on the market for $95M... and it's not even the penthouse suite
Amazing! PM's much-ridiculed survey finds that more money makes you happy
Now THAT'S a Royal Wedding! Sultan of Brunei celebrates marriage of daughter, 32, with spectacular ceremony straight out of Arabian Nights

Prices for the uber-van start from £750,000 and rise to £1.2 million for the fully-loaded edition - and that's without the £170,000 Ferrari 458 pictured.

Customers can choose from a range of fixtures and fittings to customise their bus - from high-quality leather seats to real wood units and stone tiles in the kitchen and bathroom.

The buses also come equipped with a large fridge-freezer, dishwasher, microwave, Bose-Dolby-home Entertainment Surround System and a widescreen TV which can be concealed in the cabinet when not in use.
Comfort: The driver has plenty of rooms to stretch his legs as he sits behind the wheel, while the bedroom area (pictured behind the front seats) converts into a TV lounge

Comfort: The driver has plenty of rooms to stretch his legs as he sits behind the wheel, while the bedroom area (pictured behind the front seats) converts into a TV lounge

Guests: The lounge area of this bus boasts leather seats and expensive wood finishes. The perfect place to relax with a glass of champagne

Guests: The lounge area of this bus boasts leather seats and expensive wood finishes. The perfect place to relax with a glass of champagne
Sumptuous: Buyers can choose a range of fine features for their bathrooms, including specialist tiles, gold coloured taps and varnished wooden units (pictured)

Sumptuous: Buyers can choose a range of fine features for their bathrooms, including specialist tiles, gold coloured taps and varnished wooden units (pictured)

There is also an 800-litre freshwater tank, 600-litre wastewater and 300-litre black water tank.

The made-to-order machines takes around 12 months to build.

The firm takes orders from wealthy customers from across the world.

Stephanie Volkner, of Volkner Mobil, said: 'Our philosophy is to build the ultimate in luxury and we see it as a house on wheels which can be driven all around the world.'
Plush: Those wanting a more traditional look to their bus can order wooden floors and wooden work tops in the kitchen area

Plush: Those wanting a more traditional look to their bus can order wooden floors and wooden work tops in the kitchen area

Shiny: Specialist lighting can be added if requested to give the inside of the buses a unique and stylish look to suit the buyer

Shiny: Specialist lighting can be added if requested to give the inside of the buses a unique and stylish look to suit the buyer
Watch the promo video here:

M

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rtainment-storage-supercar.html#ixzz27EMnsNIW
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I think this is a little cheaper and can better navigate into those tight little corners......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*1.2k*

1.2 Million

Well that is an Apartment in the South of France (for the Summer). A villa with a sea view in Spain and a flat in the UK.

Can rent the ones we don't use for an income.

TM


----------

